# which language to learn ?? :-/



## tweety_bird_bunny (Jun 27, 2005)

i wanna learn a pc language like c,c++,etc,,,plz suggest me which laguage should i goin for?? i mean which laguage has the best market in future???? shall i goin for c,c++,java,perl,php,html,etc,etc,etc???????


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

You shud get a clue from the existing threads

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11698&highlight=programming+languages

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13463&highlight=programming+languages

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5606&highlight=programming+languages


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 28, 2005)

C++ would be a good choice. Its the most powerful,base of programming.


----------



## Techmastro (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes go for c/c++ it will be a good choice.
books by Yaswant karnitkar are very useful.
alternatively u can go for java or oracle


----------



## imprince (Jun 28, 2005)

i think C is basic language , if u have tight grip on C thn u can learn every language easily ? go for basics first thn every language will come to ur way itself ----( my view ) 
i refers "LET US C" book for C language

Han if u want to do any other thing in computer filed thn i'll suggest u to go after CISCO's cirtifications  ? computer networks having better future


----------



## khandu (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah learn C.. get that kanitkar book.. then go for C++ and then u can go beyond to RHCE / CISCO / MCSE etc...


----------



## imprince (Jun 29, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> yeah learn C.. get that kanitkar book.. then go for C++ and then u can go beyond to RHCE / CISCO / MCSE etc...



dear i think one can  get these certifications(CISCO / MCSE /RHCE ) without having knowledge of  C or any other language !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

example is here (ME) ...... i got CCNA and CCNP and having good knowledge about MSCE and RHCE ....


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 29, 2005)

imprince said:
			
		

> khandu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a rare case. C is very very very powerful.I read in the Skoar magzine that vast knowledge of C is required for a gaming programmer.
N everywhere C is used. I heard that even the Drivers r written in C language (mebbe C++,C#) n  many softwares r designed in C language.
C have a very vast application.


----------



## imprince (Jun 30, 2005)

q3_abhi said:
			
		

> imprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DEARRRRRRRRR ,,   :roll: Do NOt gey away from the point ,,
v r not discusing here about GAMES or DRIVERS ,,,,,
im agree dat C is very powerful , even ke i says C is very very very powerful language BUT
read post very carefully v were disscusing about   CISCO / MCSE /RHCE Certifications ????????????
Once again i say that THERE IS NO NEED OF C Language TO GET CISCO / MCSE /RHCE Like Certifications 
hey listen im not trying to cut ur point , do not feel that im against u ,, but its my view and its truth


----------



## Â«TechnoPhileÂ» (Jun 30, 2005)

*Java Java Java Java...*

The Future Is Java... Period.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 30, 2005)

that depends on what u want to do ...

for a professional path : java (including jsp)+xml .... the most powerful combination u can think of

for a gaming profession : c# + direct3d coding + some 3d animation software like 3dstudio max,maya etc ...

For some help with reference books u can mail me at deathvirus.me@gmail.com


----------



## imprince (Jun 30, 2005)

If ur newer to any language thn u must go for basics .. and no language would be having best priority thn C . if u r master in C thn u can go for C++ , C# or any language , my friends are saying in this post ..


----------



## blacklight (Jul 1, 2005)

hi this is to clarify a point already made !



			
				imprince said:
			
		

> dear i think one can  get these certifications(CISCO / MCSE /RHCE ) without having knowledge of  C or any other language !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> example is here (ME) ...... i got CCNA and CCNP and having good knowledge about MSCE and RHCE ....



yes ! it is true that one does not require knowledge of languages like c,c++ for getting certifications like MCSE,CCNA .

BECOZ these certifications are related to the hardware and networking field.they teach u how to interact and troubleshoot the hardware involved.
when u talk of c and programming languages , u r writing programs - which is basically software.

Even in software u can classify software as either system software   or application software .

system software is  software which interacts with the hardware ..like ur drivers 

while application software is used for applications (utility software like tally or a simple calculator. ) 

So ultimately what language to learn depends on what u want to excel in .
if u r into application software , then learn java and other application languages but if u into system side programming , i suggest u start with c.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 1, 2005)

well if u r a beginner and want to learn something about programming then go for c++

and i think if u wanna more then go for java
java is future dude


----------



## imprince (Jul 1, 2005)

yeh !! yehi to main samjha raha tha kabse , tnx friends


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 2, 2005)

imprince, i understood now what u mean to say.I was getting confused.


----------



## imprince (Jul 4, 2005)

*tweety_bird_bunny*

so tweety_bird_bunny now did u make ur mind ?
which language u r going to learn ?[/b]


----------



## siriusb (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey, I would recommend VB for a beginner. VB, though not used for sophisticated things, will let you have fun learning to code. I haven't seen beginers having fun learning c/c++. So start with that and then move onto object oriented programming like C++ and java. Then you will know C just by reading some book on it because ther is only a few restrictions in C compared to C++.
After this, java and .net are trifles. You will understand them very fast with the base of languages that you have. Also try python. I am sure it will be captivating.

There are other things like ruby, camel, mono, rotor, etc. Forget about them. Once you have the above mentioned pre-requisites, you will know which one to learn next.

Regarding certifications, my friend's uncle's friend was taken into cisco (some high-level tech job) even though he had no cisco certification. AFAIK, certifications are tertiary compared to your record and ability.

The secret formula to learn new languages is: "If a programming language doesn't alter the way you think about preogramming then it is not worth the time to learn it." --By forgot-his-name
(That, and your work's requirement)


----------

